# Yay! A box!!!!



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

*Hey I have found a box...*










*Is there really a little kitty in here?*










*Come on Muffin, help me find the kitty, she must be in here somewhere!*










*That is NOT a kitty Darwin! What kind of devious trickery is this? A hoover in a kitten box?!*










*Willow, meanwhile, decided she would stay in her very comfy bed. She has no time for such banal pursuits *


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant :thumbup: :lol:

Gorgeous cats

Em
xx


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww their so lovely :001_wub:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

:lol: Gorgeous cats and fab photos


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

graet piccis and stunning cats! :laugh:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

i love the pictures your furkids are gorgeous too

viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Your cats are gorgeous. Love the pictures with the story to go with them:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Awww :001_wub: You've been blessed with 3 very beautiful kitties BSH  Hope they like their goodies when the arrive :thumbup:


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Love it :thumbup: So funny and those cats are flippin gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hahaha! That's what ours are like too. I caught Indy eating polystyrene though  Almost pooed myself. Absolutely gorgeous cats. I love their eyes so much xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Great pics :thumbup: Stunning cats :001_wub:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Great choice of vaccum cleaner BSH, you have very good taste :lol:

The cats look pretty cool too


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Fantastic pics, i absolutely love your cats!! Very similar to my two and they also love boxes for some reason!! We have had an old hoover box now for a few months that we just cant get rid of cos they love it as well as the rabbit!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

awwww they are gorgeous


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:STUNNING BABY'S love the story!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies 

There is still no sign of the little Ginger kitty Darwin tells me :arf: He has not given up serching though!

I shall let them keep the box until Aurelias catnip & peppermint toys arrive, then they will lose interest I think


----------



## Forget-me-not (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful cats. As others have said their eyes are amazing, like amber jewels. I love the markings on your silver tabby too! What a stunner she is!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

great pictures. oh those eyes again!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Really fantastic photos! I love the captions too :lol::lol:


----------

